# Sony A6000 anyone tried it yet?



## vipgraphx

So anyone tried fastest auto focus monster yet? Is it really the fastest?

Love to here feedback and see some sample photos if you have em...

cheers!


----------



## ZachF

I have one.  But I am a complete NOOB.  so I wouldn't be able to give an experienced or knowledgeable review.  In fact my last camera was 7.2mp sony cybershot!

But, if you like am beginner hobbyist perception, I can give you that.

Alright take these pictures with a grain of salt... I haven't even come close to getting a grasp on this thing. (just the other day I had to ask the camera shop guy how to adust aperture on the damn thing
 lens is "kit lens" 16-50"      full auto, continous auto focus, continous picture set to hi....properties ended up iso 100,  1/250-1/400, f5.6

my erratic 3yr old lab/pit was more than happy to test things out.














these next ones  left everything alone and put it in shutter priority and bumped the shutter to 1/1250 , left everything else in auto.  i think the iso jumped to 3200 and f was in the 16 to 18 range.  It was also a few hours later in the day....so the lighting was a little different. 

I would love to see pictures from an experienced person, as i've stated before, i just figured out how to turn the thing on basically.

 The auto focus can keep up, I think my own lack of skills, unstable  (i was squatting, flinching. if you know my dog, she doesn't stop before she gets to you she runs into you.


----------



## ZachF

here's a couple more pics, trying different settings, had some cloud coverage this time...1/800 shutter speed, I think iso was 400





  and couple random shots  with sony 55-210 lens


----------



## vipgraphx

I actually took the new A6000 for a two week test drive and found it to be a pretty decent camera. I kept finding myself comparing it to the A7 which I felt was a much better camera but also double the price. There are areas where the A6000 just did not really hit the mark with me. I like the A7 exposure comp dial which I use a lot all though the a6000 had the option on the spin back dial it also took away from using another user control option. with all the other User control options with the A7 you are able to have just about everything you need to adjust at your finger tips.

Over all a6000 is not a bad camera but in my book not a camera to be your only camera to have. I ended up taking it back and will wait for the A7s or perhaps pick up the A7 depending if Nikon does not come out with anything better soon.

here were a few samples I took using the A6000 



zion swimmimg2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



fixing a bike by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



misha by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



chulo by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## nzmacro

I'll certainly be getting an A6000 to go with the NEX-7. AF doesn't worry me though, they are bought for MF and focus peaking along with that sensor. For the cost, the A6000 is excellent for an APS-C camera. So the 500mm on the NEX-7 and the 800mm on the A6000 should be a good combination, or vice versa.

Danny.


----------



## ducatiman1967

I just recently decided to jump into the mirrorless camp (as a backup everyday camera) love the camera but still trying to come to grips with the menu system. The street camera that I use and have with me everyday is the Ricoh GRD IV, if only the Sony A6000 was as intuitive and fast on the fly to set as the RicoH. The ONLY reason I went mirrorless VS the new APS-C Ricoh GR is the sensor dust that can occur with a retracting lens, (very pocketable camera and the snap focus.....WOW)


----------



## BobbyR

Nice shots vipgraphx.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

I had an A6000 with the kit 16-50mm lens and i could not get the tracking AF to work with my Boarder Collie Dog, A lot of the photo`s were blurred and the built in flash seemed to blow out portraits even when ceiling bounced.

I still liked the camera and will most likely buy another in case mine was faulty, though still photo`s were very nice.

Amazing photo`s by the way VipGraphics 

John


----------



## greybeard

I have one on the way.


----------



## jswill

I ordered one yesterday, after seeing one my friend got.


----------



## sashbar

This dog is infectious. I mean, in a good sense.


----------



## greybeard

I ordered one last night


----------



## greybeard




----------



## Anna Valeria

Mine just arrived, together with Sony 50mm 1.8 lens. I chose not to get the kit lens. It is replacing my Canon Rebel t2i and is going to be part of my travel kit. I am very impressed with it so far. I still need to figure out all the controls, as it's very different from the Rebel. Wish Sony provided a more complete manual. Going to post sample pictures soon!


----------

